# How late should a GSD be up



## Jethro Von Hogan (Jul 18, 2013)

We have a 10 week old GSD and we have been keeping up with us at night til around 1am. When I say "up" I mean he is usually sleeping on the floor by our feet or he's chewing on one of his toys. At night we keep him in a kennel until about 7:30. Should we be putting him in his kennel earlier? The reason we've been keeping him with us so late is we like to take him to go potty as late as possible so he won't go in his kennel.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

I do the same thing. I don't crate hr till midnight right after her last potty break. She is normally already napping. I do put her in during the day so she can get some quiet time and nap. She would prefer to be downstairs w/me, but my moving around disturbs her nap. I think as long as she is getting rest it should be fine. I did notice for the 1st month if she didn't get a good nap every couple of hours she would get a little tazzy and hyper. Crating her and her sleeping was like a quick personality update. She became my pretty sweet fun girl again instead of crazy dog. Just like a baby they need their rest lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

If you feed them after midnight they turn evil.

Dogs dont know time, they learn to adapt to your schedule. I see people saying that their dog wakes them at 5am, thats only because they allow the dog to do that.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

from 4 months old to 8 months old our dog woke one of us
at 4:00 am to go out. we never refused him. at 8 months old
he stopped waking us up at 4:00 am. my dog didn't know it was
4:00 am he was going by his natural clock.



volcano said:


> If you feed them after midnight they turn evil.
> 
> Dogs dont know time, they learn to adapt to your schedule.
> 
> >>>>> I see people saying that their dog wakes them at 5am, thats only because they allow the dog to do that.<<<<<


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

to the OP: put the pup on your schedule and your pup is going
to fine.


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

Mine goes to bed between 8-9pm. She had to go out to go potty in the middle of the night until she was about 13-14 weeks. I set my alarms to take her out then. Now at 19 weeks she sleeps through the night. We wake up at 7am.

I should also add my puppy never goes to sleep on her own. She will just play and play forever! If she fell asleep while I was still up I'd probably keep her out of the crate longer.


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

Mine goes to bed when we do. Usually between 10 and 11... I stop giving him water at around 7 and take him out the last time around 10. I get up at 5.30 to take him out. He will still have an accident some nights, but it is getting better. He is 11 weeks old.


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Your schedule.

We go to bed at 10pm and get up at 6am


----------



## bella~too (Aug 19, 2013)

My 10 week old pup is on our schedule. Wake up around 7am and goes in crate for the night at about 10-1030 after a potty break. Last feeding is around 5pm and water taken away around 8pm.
She wakes up 1-2x during the night for a potty


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

